# Baby weaning at 3 weeks?



## XavierDeRoos (Jan 27, 2013)

I was leaving my room yesterday and I noticed some noise in the cage. I went and checked it out and one of the 3 week old babies was standing by the food bowl trying to eat the kibble. Is this normal?
I dont think she was able to crush the full pieces but it makes me wonder if I should start adding crushed up kibble for her. She is the only baby of the 4 I have seen come out of the nest so far.

This is a quick video of what I was watching.



and here are some pics because she is adorable


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its very normal for the babies to check out mom's food and try tasting it. They won't be old enough to wean till there 5.5 - 6 weeks old but will start to eat solid food before that.


----------



## XavierDeRoos (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! I thought I responded to this when I saw it!


----------



## alexthehedgie (Mar 20, 2013)

You might want to crush up the food. This is kinda normal.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is soooo cute.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You shouldn't have to crush up any food, the baby will eat the crumbs from mom's food first then will be able to eat the kibble she's eating.


----------

